# AMH & stimulating drugs



## ButterCup09 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Crystal

I hope you can help.  I am a bit confused and concerned about my AMH results and my predicted response to the stimulating drugs.  This is our first and only ICSI cycle, I have endo and DH has low count, we already have a DD concieved naturally and we've been trying to conceive again for nearly 7 years.  I am 37 and my AMH result was 28.3 which I was told in the clinic was pretty good.  Is the AMH result indicative of how I will respond to the stimulating drugs and does this mean I could over-stimulate?

I am just really concerned that if I develop OHSS the cycle will have to be abandoned and that will be it for us.

Thanks in advance, Buttercup x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

ButterCup09 said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> I hope you can help. I am a bit confused and concerned about my AMH results and my predicted response to the stimulating drugs. This is our first and only ICSI cycle, I have endo and DH has low count, we already have a DD concieved naturally and we've been trying to conceive again for nearly 7 years. I am 37 and my AMH result was 28.3 which I was told in the clinic was pretty good. Is the AMH result indicative of how I will respond to the stimulating drugs and does this mean I could over-stimulate?
> 
> ...


Hello,

AMH is still a litte in its testing phase - but it has been showing a lot of promise as a reasonable indicator of how you will respond to the stimulation. But I would not worry - now the Drs are aware of your test results they will take this into account when they select your drug regime. AMH has several different refernce scales but i have seen many high results and the ladies have not overstimulated. The chances of severe OHSS are very low and Drs are generally very good to try and avoid this as much as possible. Mild OHSS is slightly more common but usually does not require any treatment or stop you haning embryos back.

Make sure the scanner is aware of your concerns at each scanning appointment so when the Dr reviews your notes they are also aware.

Best wishes.


----------

